# Help, colorant not mixing in water for bath bombs



## Hopeadope (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi, I've been making bath bombs for a year now and am having this problem for the first time. I typically make mine with citric acid, baking soda, coconut oil, essential oils, and food coloring from Kroger  (like baking coloring)
These all worked fine aside from the colors being dull sometimes, and not being able to achieve certain vibrant colors like purple or pink. 
I just bought micah colorant to use instead and my colors are beautiful, but they won't dissolve in water. They are like oily bubbles, like they stick to the coconut oil and nothing else. 
I also swapped my essential oils for some fragrance oils to get a bigger variety of scents.
Is the micah why it won't mix? I'd love to use it as its cheaper and yields better colors.
I've attached a picture of the color not mixing.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jan 31, 2017)

Check the packaging/online listing. There's a good chance the mica is oil soluable, most mica is. You need to add an emulsifier like polysorbate 80 to get the mica to mix with water smoothly.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 31, 2017)

there are some very nice colorants available for batch bombs. Bramble Berry and WSP carry bath bomb colorants. A tiny bit goes a long way. I mix them with alcohol. Not saying there are no body safe water soluble micas but I have never run across any.


----------

